# RACE RESULTS :2004 ROAR Region 1 Onroad Fuel Open Regional Championships



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

NERCAR www.nercar.com in Middlebury, CT held the 2004 ROAR Region 1 Fuel Onroad 1/8th Regional Championships. The event was held over two days with plenty of practice time; qualifiers all weekend and long mains. As usual, Region 1 drivers continue to show top quality skill. The combined efforts in tuning and driving make the Region 1 drivers some of the best in the country.



However, with lots of trash talking through the winter about 1/8th on-road and who was the top gun, a newcomer to the class took everyone by surprise and walked away with the top spot on the podium. He raced the class for the first time using a worn out Mugen picked up off the internet. We can't ignore the tremendous pocket full of talent he has. But as a rookie to the class, he beat up on the regions veterans. Congratulations Mike Dumas on your TQ and Regional Championship victory. 



Congratulations to Ralph Morella and crew for yet another successful event this summer. The club just keeps getting better and better.



1/8th 4wd

A Main - 1/8th 4wd OPEN

1 Michael Dumas 174 00:45:01.641

2 Richard Siriano 167 00:45:06.545

3 Jayson Livingstone 164 00:45:08.893

4 Reasheed Mykoo 164 00:45:12.445

5 Mathew Cierhowski 161 00:45:01.806

6 Khan Lapprom 156 00:45:09.667

7 Neris V. Capellan 108 00:45:04.345

8 Mark Smyka DNF 00:00:00.000

9 Taurean Bennett DNF 00:00:00.000

10 Alex Frank DNF 00:00:00.000





B Main - 1/8th 4wd OPEN

1 Charlie Williams 110 00:30:04.886

2 Pooh White 109 00:30:07.898

3 Jeff Miller 109 00:30:09.783

4 Clarence Rose 106 00:30:11.241

5 Joe Hose 103 00:30:16.396

6 Dave Alfredson 99 00:30:03.062

7 Stephen Sohl DNF 00:00:00.000

8 Tiger DNF 00:00:00.000

9 Joe Hauge DNF 00:00:00.000

10 Andrew Nicholas DNS 00:00:00.000



C Main - 1/8th 4wd OPEN

1 Chris Ng 100 00:30:01.422

2 Larry Labounty 98 00:30:00.800

3 Carlos Battle 98 00:30:06.038

4 Adam Ouellette 91 00:30:06.608

5 Gregg Hill DNF 00:00:00.000

6 Dexter Mcmiller DNF 00:00:00.000

7 Terrence Smith DNF 00:00:00.000

8 Fredrick Hoppin DNF 00:00:00.000

9 William Williams DNF 00:00:00.000

10 Jay Zdun DNF 00:00:00.000





D Main - 1/8th 4wd OPEN

1 Jose Villanveva 97 00:30:09.592

2 Dana Drinks 93 00:29:05.035

3 Robert Rodriguez 92 00:30:16.221

4 Willy Wong 85 00:30:07.704

5 Calvin Lai 80 00:30:19.465

6 Jimmy Houser DNF 00:00:00.000

7 Charles Walker DNF 00:00:00.000

8 Jimmy Salgado DNF 00:00:00.000

9 Ian Cairns DNS 00:00:00.000

10 Kwan Tak DNS 00:00:00.000


----------

